# OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???



## Poti (4. Juli 2012)

Hi
Ich wollte mir demnächst 2 "kleine" Freilaufrollen auf meine Posenruten machen.
Da wir in unseren Vereinsgewässern öfter Forellen haben die sehr gerne schnell abdampfen wollen, mache ich zur Zeit bei meinen Frontbremsrollen die Bremse komplett auf und muss die immer schnell wieder zudrehen.
Das will ich mit ner schönen Freilauf Rolle umgehen.

Ausgesucht habe ich mir die Marke Okuma, da ich bis jetzt fast nur Gutes gehört habe.
Allerdings bin ich bei den Modellen nicht sicher.
Habe auch keine Chance hier mal eine in die Hand zu bekommen.

Kandidaten wären die
Okuma-Epix-V2-Baitfeeder-EPX-30
Okuma-Trio-30-BF-baitfeeder
beide leider ohne Ersatzrolle.
Okuma_Saone_Baitfeeder_SE_30
oder vielleicht doch die
Shimano-Baitrunner-DL-2500-FA

Ich weiß das sehr viele Leute gerne die Longbow empfehlen aber da ich den Holzgriff optisch so abstoßend finde fällt diese Rolle leider raus.
Hoffe und freue mich auf ein paar Antworten, Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps von euch!


----------



## Carp-MV (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ich werfe mal die Okuma Proforce in die Runde. Günstiger und wirklich eine geile Rolle in guter Qualität und tollen Freilauf. Sollte für Forellen mehr als ausreichen. ;-)

http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...eilauf-kampfbremsrollen/okuma-proforce-rollen

Mit deinen Vorschlägen hab ich leider keine Erfahrung aber gut werden sie alle sein. Okuma ist da wohl eine erstklassige Marke die allgemein gute Qualität baut.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Mit der Okuma Epix Baitfeeder machst du nix falsch, die habe ich auch, denke aber das jede von dir genannte Rolle sehr gut ist


----------



## Poti (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Die Proforce ist mir dann doch eine Nummer zu günstig.
Mag zwar sein das sie für ihr Geld nicht schlecht ist aber ich denke das es bestimmt ein paar Unterschiede zwischen ner 25 und ner 60-70 Euro Rolle gibt.

Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren ob schon mal jemand die Trio gefischt hat.
Optisch würde mir die am besten gefallen.
Die gibt es auch als Spinnrollenversion.
Weiß aber nicht ob das jetzt unbedingt gut ist.
Außerdem habe ich schon gerne eine Ersatzspule um die Schnurrstärke auch mal anpassen zu können.

@Reito
Wie ist denn Freilauf von der Epix so und wirkt die Rolle wuchtig oder eher "schlank"?

Hoffe ich bekomme noch ein paar Meinungen!|wavey:


----------



## Aal_Willi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Die Okuma Saone ist die hochwertigste von den benannten
und zwar mit Abstand.
Die Ausführung ist komplett aus Alu (Rotor und Gehäuse)
Verarbeitung erstklassig.
Darunter ist die Epix anzusetzen, die ist auch gut ist aber aus Kunststoff, was zum Forellenangeln zu vernachlässigen
wäre - ist dann eben eine Preisfrage.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

P.S.
Freilauffunktion der Okuma Rollen sind einwandfrei,
die Rollen in der 30er Grösse sind absolut nicht 
wuchtig, die Rollen sind sehr klein gebaut also für
Deine Anwendung gut geeignet.


----------



## Poti (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

@willi
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Denke auch das es die Saone werden wird.
Die 20 Euro Aufpreis sind die bessere Qualität des Gehäuses und die Ersatzspule denke schon wert.

Hoffe das ich diesmal dann die richtige Entscheidung treffe.|uhoh:
Letztes Jahr habe ich mich für meine Aal/Karpfenruten gegen Okuma Rollen und für die Daiwa Regal z br entschieden.
Mit diesen Rollen bin ich aber bis heute nicht zufrieden:c
Viel Plastik und mMn schlechte Bremsen.


----------



## Aal_Willi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

@Poti

Eine gute Wahl! Schade, letztes Jahr hatte der Gerlinger
die Okuma Saone noch in der 65er Grösse, die ist Welten
besser als die Daiwa und kostete nur 69,- Euro.
In England war die Saone ein Renner, nur leider baut Okuma
keine so hochwertige Freilaufrolle mehr, ist wohl zu teuer.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Poti (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

So bestellt sind die Dinger.
Wenn sie da sind und die Schnur drauf ist werde ich hier noch mal meine Meinung zu den Rollen kund tun.

Danke für die Antworten.
#6


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (12. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hallo..
ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Freilaufrollen von OKUMA ;-)
Haben die eigentlich alle Messinggetriebe, also jedes Modell?
Mich interessieren:
--- Okuma Proforce       (ca. 23€)
--- Okuma Carbonite I    (ca. 20€)
--- Okuma Carbonite II   (ca. 27€)
--- Okuma Longbow       (ca. 40€)

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen bzw. Vor- und Nachteile nennen?
Ich angel vorwiegend auf Grund, verwende 0,30 bis 0,35 Monofilschnur und habe es auf Aal, Karpfen und Wels abgesehen. Ich habe Ruten zwischen 2,40 und 3,00 m mit 30- 100 g Wurfgewicht.
Nach vielem Lesen von Erfahrungsberichten, habe ich nun beschlossen, mir erstmal 2 Freilaufrollen von Okuma zuzulegen, weil es bei mir eh mal Zeit für neue Rollen ist. Da ich nur extrem wenig Geld zur Verfügung habe, wäre es toll, so wenig wie möglich auszugeben...
Meine "Ausweichmöglichkeiten" wären:
---Cormoran Cormaxx
---DAM Quick HPN 600 FS (grad im Angebot für 28€)
---Cormoran Sinus

Bitte helft mir mit guten Ratschlägen, damit ich "Das Beste" raus hole, was mit meinem kleinen Geldbeutel irgends möglich ist.
Bin für jeden Tip offen und dankbar!!!


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (12. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Und was haltet ihr von der CORMORAN ANTERA BR 5PiF?
Die kostet nur noch 29,- statt um die 50,-
...oder dann doch lieber OKUMA???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Wenn du dich nach wirklich sehr kurzer Zeit, mal richtig ärgern willst, dann kauf dir, die von dir ins Spiel gebrachte, Comoran Antera.
Bezüglich dieser Frage:


Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr von der CORMORAN ANTERA BR 5PiF?
> Die kostet nur noch 29,- statt um die 50,-
> ...oder dann doch lieber OKUMA???


ein eindeutiges: NEIN
Von Okuma bekommt man zwar viel Spaß für wenig Geld und mehr als bei anderen Marken, aber ein Vollmessing-/bzw. Vollbronzegetriebe bekommt auch Okuma, bei einer 20- 30 Euro Rolle nicht hin, denn Rohstoffpreise sind Weltmarktpreise und die sind im Falle von Kupfer(als Hauptbestandteil von Bronze, wie auch Messing) deftig.
Von den genannten Rollen wirst du an der Longbow am Meisten und längsten deine Freude haben. Sie ist kein Augenschmaus, hat aber eines der besten Getriebe überhaupt, die man bei Rollen bis 150 Euro antreffen kann. Alle Getriebeteile sind aus Bronze, Edelstahl oder Messing und alle großen Teile des Getriebes(Hauptantriebszahnrad, Mitnehmerzahnrad, Excenterführungsblock...) sind aus dem vollen Material gefräst und nicht etwa gegossen oder gestanzt, wie bei den meisten Chinarollen.
Warum man im Hause Okuma, in eine Rolle wie die Longbow, deren Gehäuse zwar ein gutes aber dennoch "Plastikgehäuse" ist, so ein übertrieben stabiles Getriebe verbaut hat, welches man nicht einmal seinen Rollen mit Metallgehäuse verbaut, ist und bleibt mir ein wenig ein Rätsel.
Ich vermute, dass man es aus Imagegründen tat, denn die Longbow war eine der ersten Rollenmodelle, mit denen sich Okuma auf dem europäischen Markt blicken lies. Die ersten Longbow bekam man hierzulande für ~34 Euro und ich glaube das man daran nichts verdiente, sondern eher noch draufzahlte(Investition), um Marktanteile zu erobern, schließlich musste die Qualität herausragend sein, zu einer Zeit zu der 95% der Angler noch nie von Okuma gehört hatten.


----------



## Carp-MV (12. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hallo Andi,

also wenn das Geld ausreicht dann schlage definitv bei der Okuma Longbow zu. Ansonsten ist die Okuma Proforce auch wirklich noch eine gute Alternative. Ich habe mir mir auch vor einiger Zeit 2 Stück davon gekauft und habe das nie bereut. Immerhin bietet diese Rolle ein Messinggetriebe, Aluspule und vieles mehr. Das ist für dieses kleine Geld absolut Vorbildlich! Sie ist wirklich super Top verarbeitet und hat nun auch schon mühelos ein paar Meter Hechte gedrillt, auch um die 10 Karpfen bis 15 Pfund problemlos und ohne an ihre Grenzen zu kommen an Land gezogen. Sie läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag und sieht (entsprechende Pflege vorrausgesetzt) immer noch aus wie Neu. Der Freilauf funktioniert wirklich sehr gut und genauso ist das Getriebe für nur ein Kugellager wirklich Seidenweich und die Bremse arbeitet auch zuverlässig. Man merkt wirklich das Okuma höchste Ansprüche stellt an ihre Produkte und ich hab auch noch keine bessere Rolle für 30€ gesehen bisher.

Die beiden Bilder wurden vor einigen Tagen gemacht während sie wieder ein paar Karpfen an Land gezogen hat. Das ist die *Okuma Proforce Modell 155* die ich am längsten besitze, also die ältere von beiden...









Ich denke man sieht das sie für fast 12 Monate schwerste und regelmäßige  Arbeit immer noch Tip,Top aussieht und ich gehe jede Woche 2-3mal zum Fischen auch im tiefsten Winter und einige male auch bei strömenden Regen. Also die kann ich wirklich empfehlen wenn das Budget knapp ist und das bereust du auch auf keinenfall diesen Kauf. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen. ;-)

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (13. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Danke für die Antworten ;-)
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der
Okuma Rolle Lexsan Pro Bait Feeder 65 Freilauf?
Bezüglich Qualität, Freilauf, Getriebe usw.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten ;-)
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der
> Okuma Rolle Lexsan Pro Bait Feeder 65 Freilauf?
> Bezüglich Qualität, Freilauf, Getriebe usw.



Die Rolle ist von der Konstruktion her an die Powerliner angelehnt, hat natürlich weniger Kugellager, andere Abmaße, größer Toleranzen, günstigere Materialien, weniger hochwertige Metallteile.
Von der Seite her, ist die Rolle als ausgereift zu bezeichnen und bietet ein ausgezeichnetes Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Ich würde sie allerdings nicht für kampfstarke Fische empfehlen, dafür ist sie zu günstig.
Als Freilaufrolle auf Forellen, Zander, Hecht und Flusskarpfen bis max. 25 Pfund ist sie okay, für alles andere oder für langjährigen Einsatz, empfiehlt sich dann doch eher, eine Okuma Longbow oder Penn Slammer Liveliner.
Gleiches gilt auch für die Okuma Interceptor!
Unter Proforce würde ich nicht anfangen, jeder Euro mehr, gegenüber der Lexan, ist absolut gut angelegt.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (14. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Also im Moment habe ich ein Auge auf die Okuma Proforce 140 und die DAM Quick HPN 650 FS geworfen.
Meint ihr das die 140er Version von der Proforce ausreichend ist, also von der Größe her? Meine Zielfische sind, wie gesagt, Aal, Karpfen und Wels (wenn´s mal klappt). Das Schnurfassungsvermögen der 140er wäre für mich ausreichend, da dort eine 0,32er Monofilschnur drauf kommt.
Ist die Proforce 155 viel Größer als die 140?.. Vom Gewicht her ist ja da nicht allzu viel Unterschied.
Kann vielleicht sogar noch jemand was zu der DAM Quick 650 FS sagen?
Ist das eine gute Wahl, also empfehlenswert?
Danke!!!


----------



## Carp-MV (14. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



> Meint ihr das die 140er Version von der Proforce ausreichend ist, also von der Größe her? Meine Zielfische sind, wie gesagt, Aal, Karpfen und Wels (wenn´s mal klappt). Das Schnurfassungsvermögen der 140er wäre für mich ausreichend, da dort eine 0,32er Monofilschnur drauf kommt.


Nein nehme wenn du die Proforce willst mindestens die 145er noch besser die 155er da du auch auf Karpfen und so fischen willst. Bei der hast genug Schnur in Reserve und die 7€ mehr lohnen sich dann auch. Man sollte die fluchten von Karpfen nicht unterschätzen.

Ich denke mal das sich viele hier einig sind das du die Proforce auf jedenfall der DAM dann vorziehen solltest. Ich wünsch dir viel spaß mit der Rolle und viele tolle Fische, egal welche du dann nimmst.... ;-)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von heute was ich von der älteren der beiden Proforce gemacht hab...


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (15. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Also ich habe mir nun die DAM in der 50er
und die Okuma in der 40er Ausführung bestellt.
Ist denn der Unterschied bei der Proforce 140 zur 155
lediglich das Schnurfassungsvermögen
oder sind die Rollen an sich auch unterschiedlich groß???..
Wie gesagt, die beiden trennen ja nur ca.20 g im Gesamtgewicht.
Die Gewässer, die ich mit diesen Rollen befische sind nicht sehr groß
und dort angel ich auch nicht auf große Entfernungen.
Daher sollten mir ca. 150 m 0,32er Monofilschnur
auf der 140er Proforce an sich ausreichen.
Auf die 50er DAM passt natürlich etwas mehr drauf,
wenn ich die mit 0,32er bespule.
Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die Rollen sich jeweils fischen.
Habe von beiden Modellen (fast) nur gutes gehört.
Die DAM wird doch hoffentlich kein Fehlkauf sein,
nur weil nicht OKUMA draufsteht ;-) ???


----------



## Carp-MV (15. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



> Also ich habe mir nun die DAM in der 50er
> und die Okuma in der 40er Ausführung bestellt.
> Ist denn der Unterschied bei der Proforce 140 zur 155
> lediglich das Schnurfassungsvermögen
> ...


Na du hast auch eine andere Übersetzung vom Modell 140 dann zu 145...
Ansonsten denke mal auch das zumindest die 140-155er sich nur vom Schnurfassungsvermögen unterscheiden. Ich kann dazu leider aber auch nichts hundertprozentiges sagen da ich bisher auch nur zweimal die 155er für mich geordert habe und eine dritte damals für meine Freundin. 

Die DAM wird sicherlich kein Fehlkauf sein. Ich habe nur eine DAM Quick 130 RD für lächerliche 13€ und sogar die tut hervorragend ihren Dienst. Das bestellte Modell von dir kenne ich aber nicht und wenn sie beide da sind kannst ja gerne deine eigenen Eindrücke verfassen zu beiden Rollen.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (15. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Das mache ich ;-)
Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, wieviel Meter 0,28er Monofilschnur auf eine Spule mit der Angabe "170 m 0,30" drauf passen?
DANKE


----------



## Carp-MV (15. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



> Das mache ich ;-)
> Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen, wieviel Meter 0,28er Monofilschnur auf eine Spule mit der Angabe "170 m 0,30" drauf passen?
> DANKE


Das kann man nicht genau berechnen da es immer kleine Unterschiede gibt zwischen den verschiedenen Anbietern und Ausführungen. Jedenfalls hast dann sicherlich die 170m drauf und einige Meter Reserve.. ;-)


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (17. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

...Ich warte immernoch auf meine bestellten Rollen...
                                :-(
Da ich noch eine dritte Rolle benötige, habe ich mich erneut auf dem riesigen Freilaufrollen- Markt umgeschaut.
Da hat die Okuma Interceptor Pro IPB 340 mein Interesse geweckt.
--- 3 Lager System
--- Aluspule mit eloxierter Abwurfkante
--- Zweitspule
--- Übersetzung 4,5:1
--- 420 g
--- Schnurfassung 270 m 0,30er

Hat denn irgendjemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle?
Kann man die empfehlen oder sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## powerpauer (17. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hallo 
ja ich habe die in 330 also ein Nummer kleiner,es ist meine frei lauf rolle für Forellen aber ich habe mit auch Satz Karpfen biss 3,5 kg auch gedrillt und da stoß die 330 schön an die grenze,ich habe die 330 schon an die Reparatur geschickt da der freilauf durch Karpfen drille irgendwie kaputt geht .

ich kenne auch andere freilauf von Okuma und würde die dir die saline oder saone empfehlen oder die cassien kostet etwas mehr aber ist auch mehr drin -mehr -Kugellager mehr Stabilität 

schau bei geringer da habe ich immer meine Okuma rollen gekauft.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (18. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ja, bei Geringer gibt es die Interceptor 340 für 29,90 
Zuzüglich Versand :-(

Hat die Interceptor eigentlich ein Messinggetriebe??


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (20. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ich hätte wirklich gern ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu der
OKUMA INTERCEPTOR
und nun auch noch zu der
OKUMA DYNA DRAG (die ist natürlich sehr günstig, aber auch gut???)
Finde nirgends einen brauchbaren Bericht zu den Rollen :-(


----------



## powerpauer (20. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hallo 
wenn due eine gute guenstige Okuma haben willst dann schau dir die Okuma Longboow eine tolle rolle leider hat sie keine sofortrucklauf sperre wenn du damit lieben kanst dann ist die rolle gut und guenstig viele karpfen angler fischen die rolle und schweren auf Stabilität.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (20. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Was bedeutet "keine sofortrücklauf sperre"?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Ich hätte wirklich gern ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu der
> OKUMA INTERCEPTOR...



Die Interceptor ist die billigste Rolle, die ich von Okuma anfassen bzw. anschaffen würde. Sie geht fürs Forellen- oder Grundangeln in Ordnung, solange man nicht gezielt und häufig auf große Fische angelt. Einen Zander von 80cm macht die Rolle schon mit, auch gelegentlich ein 10- 12 Pfund Karpfen geht noch in Ordnung.
Vollmessinggetriebe hat sie schonmal nicht.



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> ...und nun auch noch zu der
> OKUMA DYNA DRAG (die ist natürlich sehr günstig, aber auch gut???)....


Besser als eine Lidl- Rolle fürs gleiche Geld, aber für meinen Begriff indiskutabel. Das Teil taugt nicht mehr als ein Einhandwinkelschleifer für 9,99 Euro aus dem Baumarkt, da hilft's auch nicht, dass sie von Okuma ist(können auch nicht zaubern).


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (22. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Und PROFORCE mit INTERCEPTOR im Direktvergleich,
was wäre da empfehlenswerter und aus welchen Gründen genau?
Beim Anschaffungspreis nehmen sich die beiden ja nichts


----------



## Carp-MV (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hat Sensitivfischer doch schon geschrieben....siehe hier ;-)



> Unter Proforce würde ich nicht anfangen, jeder Euro mehr, gegenüber der Lexan, ist absolut gut angelegt.                                                                                                _______





> Die Interceptor ist die billigste Rolle, die ich von Okuma anfassen bzw. anschaffen würde. Sie geht fürs Forellen- oder Grundangeln in Ordnung, solange man nicht gezielt und häufig auf große Fische angelt. Einen Zander von 80cm macht die Rolle schon mit, auch gelegentlich ein 10- 12 Pfund Karpfen geht noch in Ordnung.
> Vollmessinggetriebe hat sie schonmal nicht.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Die PROFORCE hat doch auch kein "Vollmessinggetriebe" ;-)

Übrigens sind meine beiden Rollen endlich da..
Ich muss sagen, dass sich die DAM QUICK HPN 650 FS wirklich sehr gut anfühlt,
also ich kann da erstmal gar nichts bemängeln.
Sie wirkt qualitativ hochwertig, sieht richtig gut aus und läuft tadellos.

Zur PROFORCE kann ich sagen...
..die 40er ist viel zu klein für mich, die Kurbellänge ein Witz.
Damit möchte ich nicht in einen "Karpfen- Kampf" geraten ;-)
Keine Ahnung ob man bei der 55er Größe eine wesentlich längere Kurbel,
also einen besseren Hebel an der Rolle hat, ich hoffe es mal.
Ansonsten sieht die PROFORCE auch sehr gut aus,
nur leider ist bei meiner ein leises Schleifgeräusch zu vernehmen, wenn ich kurbel :-(
Pech gehabt, ist eh zu klein, kommt zurück...

Bei der DAM bin ich noch unsicher...
Behalten? Ich glaube schon 
Wenn die dauerhaft so toll läuft wie jetzt, dann ist das eine Top- Rolle!
Aber wer weiß das schon........


----------



## Carp-MV (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



> ur PROFORCE kann ich sagen...
> ..die 40er ist viel zu klein für mich, die Kurbellänge ein Witz. Damit möchte ich nicht in einen "Karpfen- Kampf" geraten ;-)



Hab dir ja gesagt das die 55er schon das Minimum sein sollte für das fischen auf Karpfen. Das die 40er zu klein ist war mir klar.... ;-)

Wenn dir die DAM zusagt dann behalte sie auch. Ich würde gar nicht lange überlegen. Das ist doch am Ende das wichtigste das du damit zufrieden bist....


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Da hast du Recht ;-)
Die Frage ist nun, ob ich die Proforce in Größe 55 (30 €) oder lieber Interceptor Pro 50 (32 €) oder Longbow LB60 (42 €)
oder sogar nochmal die DAM HPN 650 (28 € im Angebot) dazukaufe.
Wenn ich die DAM behalte (zu 99% sicher),
dann brauche ich noch zwei Freilaufrollen ab Größe 50,
die mich nicht arm machen, aber auch eine Weile halten sollten.


----------



## Carp-MV (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ist ganz einfach zu beantworten.....
Ich und Sensitivfischer würden dir von den drei Okuma Modellen defenitiv dann zu der Longbow raten. Sensitivfischer hat hier auch ausführlich und logisch beschrieben warum es dann diese sein sollte und er schreibt aus eigener Erfahrung.

So aber all das bringt dir ja am Ende nicht viel. Du hast jetzt die DAM in der Hand und findest sie gut und qualitativ passend. Richtig? Dann bleibe auch bei dieser und Bestelle dir noch eine davon. So würde ich es an deiner Stelle machen, den  man soll ja glücklich sein mit seinen Material.

Und was die haltbarkeit betrifft, die kann man nicht zu 100% kaufen. Es kann immer mal was sein mit jeder Rolle, egal für welche du dich nun entscheidest.... ;-)


----------



## bobbl (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ich habe die Longbow und die HPN von DAM.
Die Okuma Rolle ist einfach um Welten besser. Deswegen klare Empfehlung für die Longbow!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Der Unterschied zwischen zwei versch. Rollenmodellen, die wie in diesem Fall nur 12 Euro voneinander trennen, könnte kaum größer sein und ist typisch für die Preisklasse < 50 Euro.

Für ab ca. 25 Euro kann man gerade so eine Rolle erwerben, die den Namen Angelrolle verdient und zeitlich stark begrenzt, halbwegs ernsthaft zum Angeln benutzt werden kann, bei stets zweifelhafter Zuverlässigkeit. Das Sperrlager der Rücklaufsperre weist dann meistens einen Billigplastikkäfig auf, wo sonst Kugellager hingehören, findet man Kupferlaufbuchsen, das Innenleben ist aus billigem Zinkguss und gestanzten Stahltblechteilen. Man muss dabei selbstverständlich in Kauf nehmen, dass so eine Rolle unter Last angestrengt wirkt beim Kurbeln und ähnlich einer Bohrmaschine für 15 Euro, schnell und überraschend den Geist aufgibt. Letzteres passiert meist dann, wenn man den dicksten Fisch vom ganzen Gewässer, am anderen Ende hat.

Für gerademal 5 Euro mehr, bekommt man mit der Proforce eine Rolle, die eine große Stufe höher rangiert.
Gehäuse aus faserverstärktem Polyamid statt ABS- Kunststoff, wichtige Getriebeteile die aus Vollmaterial gefräst wurden, statt Billigzinkguß, engere Toleranzen, weniger Spiel in den beweglichen Teilen, Sperrlagerkäfige aus Stahlblech statt aus Plastik, keine Kupferlaufbuchsen dafür Kugellager und konstante Merkmale im Betrieb für etwa 1,5 Jahre, ehe sich überhaupt Verschleiß bemerkbar macht.

Für 12 Euro mehr als die Proforce, bekommt man eine Rolle mit Vollmetallgetriebe, ein kleines präzises Kraftwerk aus Messing, Edelstahl, Bronze, japanischen Industriekugellagern von Nachii. Nur das Hauptantriebsritzel ist aus Zinkdruckguss, dessen Oberflächengüte von Qualität zeugt(keine Lufteinschlüsse, plane, homogene Oberfläche...).
Das Gehäuse besteht wie bei der Proforce aus faserverstärktem Polyamid, ist allerdings mit höherem Faseranteil und mit mehr Druck gepresst, daher stabiler und auch etwas schwerer.
Hier bekommt man eine Toprolle, die bei den meisten Anglern auch bei intensiver Beanspruchung locker über 5 Jahre alt wird.(daher auch 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller, sowie Ersatzgehäusedichtung beigelegt)
Meine älteste Longbow ist mind. 8 Jahre alt.

Die Interceptor lässt sich kaum einordnen, rangiert teilweise unter der Proforce, in ganz wenigen Punkten darüber.
Die Proforce halte ich für standfester, die Interceptor läuft dafür runder, aufgrund der Doppelkurbel.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

also genauer wirst es nicht beschrieben bekommen. Klasse Sensitive :m


----------



## Schnürlwascher (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Man könnte fast meinen, dass Sensitivfischer für den Okuma Vertrieb arbeitet! :q

(Kann aber nur zustimmen! Würde auch lieber die Longbow statt der HPN nehmen. Allerdings nur aufgrund meiner persöhnlichen Einschätzung beim direkten Vergleich im Laden.)


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Super erklärt Sensitivfischer ;-)
Klingt alles logisch und nachvollziehbar...
Die Sache ist nur, dass ich insgesamt 3 Freilaufrollen benötige,
davon zwei am besten sofort.
Da ja auch ein paar Meter Schnur auf die Spule soll
(ich benutze 0,32 bis 0,35 Monofil), bräuchte ich schon die
Longbow 60 oder LB65 mindestens 2 x
und das sind mal eben über 90,- mit Versand :-(
Ich habe echt nicht viel Kohle, gehe vielleicht alle zwei Wochen fischen.
Mein Gerät muss also nicht "High End" sein, aber sollte zuverlässig arbeiten,
eine Weile halten und erschwinglich sein!
Ich würde mir sogar 3 x die Okuma Dynadrag (Stück 17€) kaufen,
wenn ich wüsste, dass die taugen, für meine Zwecke.
Auch die Yaris Sports Trend Runner (10€ das Teil) würde mir wahrscheinlich genügen,
wenn ich bloß wüsste, dass "sowas" hält.

Die Proforce, die ich mir bestellt habe wirkt in meinen Augen auch nicht gerade hochwertig (Schleifgeräusch, Kurbel hat Spiel).

Die Longbow ist bestimmt super,
aber für mich wäre das wirklich viel Geld auf einmal.

Ob ich mir einfach 3x die Yaris Sports Trend hole,
auf gut Glück und dann weiter spare, um die nach und nach
gegen Longbow´s auszutauschen?

Dann wäre ich erstmal mit unter 40 € inkl. Versand
"raus aus der Nummer" und hätte 3 neue Freilaufrollen 
Klingt schon verlockend.......

Das Gleiche könnt ich mit der Okuma Dynadrag machen,
3 Stück kaufen und hoffen und sparen. Wären gesamt 58 mit Versand,
für drei Okuma (Billig)rollen?!

Kann man denn eines von den beiden "Schnäppchen- Modellen"
eher empfehlen oder spielt das in so einer Preisklasse gar keine Rolle mehr, was man kauft,
weil es eh "Mist" ist???

Ich will doch bloß angeln ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Carp-MV (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



> Auch die Yaris Sports Trend Runner (10€ das Teil) würde mir wahrscheinlich genügen,
> wenn ich bloß wüsste, dass "sowas" hält.


Ganz ehrlich Andi, du bist schon von der Proforce entäuscht weil sie nicht so hochtwertig genug ist und jetzt überlegst du ob dir sogar ne 10€ Rolle reicht? |bigeyes 
Die Proforce ist schon wirklich gut in dieser Preisklasse und wenn du mehr willst, musst du auch bereit sein mehr auszugeben, das ist einfach so. 



> Die Proforce, die ich mir bestellt habe wirkt in meinen Augen auch nicht gerade hochwertig (Schleifgeräusch, Kurbel hat Spiel).


 Sensitivfischer hat nicht umsonst mehrfach betont das die Proforce  schon das absolute minimum wäre was brauchbar ist. Das heißt, dies Rolle  ist noch tauglich aber eben kein mega hochwertiges Produkt aber ihr  Geld wert und das stimmt auch. Spiel in der Kurbel wirst du bei noch billigeren Rollen wohl auch haben und das schleifen dazu kann ich nichts sagen da ich sowas bei meinen drei Proforce nicht hab, dafür aber bei allen Heluis Runner von Angel-Domäne die ich besitze, sowie auch das schleifen ist dort inklusive. Also falls du die noch entdeckst weißt gleich bescheid, die sind nix für dich da könnte dies auch auftreten....




> Die Longbow ist bestimmt super,
> aber für mich wäre das wirklich viel Geld auf einmal.


Ist und bleibt aber das Maximum zum minimalen Preis...



> Ob ich mir einfach 3x die Yaris Sports Trend hole,
> auf gut Glück und dann weiter spare, um die nach und nach
> gegen Longbow´s auszutauschen?


Dann würde ich lieber nur eine Longbow kaufen und nach und nach wenn das Geld überhast nachkaufen....

Am Ende entscheidest aber du alleine was du machst. Nur so kannst du wirklich Erfahrung sammeln, natürlich auch mal negative aber das gehört dazu. Ich kenne das Gefühl das du gerade hast wie viele andere auch. Du sitz jetzt da und denkst dir ja warum sollten diese 10€ Rollen nicht ausreichen? Sie sehen auf dem Foto doch richtig stabil aus und warum sollten die nicht halten? Andi, probiere doch einfach eine aus davon. Was sind schon 10€? Zwei Schachteln Kippen oder 5 Liter Benzin, zur not stampfst die dann ein....:m


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

*gelöscht*


----------



## Lucius (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ich hab mir die Baitfeeder Epix V2 gekauft und find die Rolle, gerade bei dem Preis einfach nur Super!
Ich angel auch mehrere DAM HPN und das auch schon seit mehreren Jahren und die sind m.M. nach ebenfalls ihr Geld wert.....


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich bei "Billigrollen" auch oder erst recht
mit minderer Qualität, Schleifen, Kurbelspiel usw. rechnen muss.
Nur könnte ich (für mich) es einer 10 Euro- Rolle eher nachsehen
als beispielsweise einer Proforce für ca. 30 Euro...
...soweit mein Gedanke...

Aber wenn man sich hier nur lange genug durch die verschiedenen
Foren und Beiträge liest, dann möchte man eh nur noch "Das Eine"
---------------------OKUMA LONGBOW------------------------
Es wird schon gute Gründe geben, dieses Teil so hoch zu loben,
ich denke nochmal darüber nach ;-)

Hat hier im Übrigen jemand Erfahrung mit den Freiläufern
Mitchell Premium Runner in der Größe 50?
Da gibt es wohl ein neueres Modell von 2012
(zu erkennen an dem schwarzen Freilaufschalter, der ist sonst silber)
beim Gerlinger, welches über ein Messinggetriebe verfügen soll.
Für gewöhnlich heißen die Rollen ja
"Mitchell Premium Runner V2 50 FR",
wiegen um die 480 g
und haben 5+1 Kugellager,
sowie eine normale und eine Doppelkurbel an Bord.

Bei dem (scheinbar) neueren Modell fällt das "V2" in der Typenbezeichnung weg,
das Gewicht beträgt nur 425 g,
es gibt 4+1 Kugellager,
nur Doppelkurbel UND wie gesagt, Messinggetriebe!?

Oder hatten die Mitchell Premium Runner schon immer Messinggetriebe??
Ich habe mich nie mit diesen Rollen beschäftigt,
wurden mir jetzt vom Händler empfohlen...
Was wisst ihr darüber?


----------



## vermesser (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

@ Andi: Ich würde nicht das nächste Fass aufmachen. Nimm die Proforce (die hier im Board sehr gute Empfehlungen hat) oder spar auf die Longbow (wahrscheinlich die mit dem absolut besten Preis-Leistungsverhältniss). Ich hab selbst die Longbow und bin von ihr überzeugt...noch besser ist deutlich teurer.

Finger weg von den Yaris Free Runnern...die hatte ich mal im Laden in der Hand und da sollten sie auch bleiben...um mal aus einen anderen Thread zu zitieren "aus billigsten Bauteilen zusammengeschrotetes Geferkel"! Die Rolle is nix...


----------



## Carp-MV (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

@vermessener
Er hat schon eine Proforce geliefert bekommen auf unsere Empfehlung und diese schleift wohl etwas und hat bisschen Spiel in der Kurbel. Meine haben auch ein ganz minimales Spiel in der Kurbel (eigentlich nur der Knauf) was aber keine Einschränkung ist finde ich, aber dieses schleifen habe ich selber nicht und weiß nicht warum das bei ihm so ist.

Ich würde auch meinen das die Proforce das beste ist was er für unter 30 € bekommen kann. Die Longbow ist ihm zu teuer was ich ja auch verstehen kann wenn die Kohle knapp ist, aber er wird und das sehe ich genauso für unter 30 € nichts finden was besser ist als die Proforce. Immerhin bietet diese ein Getriebe aus Messing und ne sehr gute Bremse...


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Dann bleibt mir im Moment wohl bloß die Wahl zwischen
-Proforce 55 (Messinggetriebe)
-Mitchell Premium 50 (Messinggetriebe, zumindest das 2012er Modell)
-Okuma Dynadrag 50 (Schnäppchen, aber brauchbar???) 

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig!!!


----------



## Carp-MV (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Falsch^^

Die Wahl zwischen der...

-Proforce 55(Messinggetriebe)
-Mitchell Premium 50 (Messinggetriebe, zumindest das 2012er Modell)

...die Okuma Dynadrag 50 hat Sensitivfischer ausgeschlossen und dir die Proforce was die Marke "OKUMA" betrifft, wirklich als das absolute Minimum empfohlen. Bedenke das die Dynadrag kein Messinggetriebe hat und das ist gerade für die haltbarkeit/zuverlässigkeit ein nicht unwichtiger Punkt... ;-)


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (24. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Wer weiß was über die genannten Mitchell- Rollen???????


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Wer weiß was über die genannten Mitchell- Rollen???????



Die würde ich dir empfehlen, falls du diese meinst:
http://www.gerlinger.de/angelrollen/886/mitchell_rolle_premium_runner_50_fr_1132781_/38208/

Wird übrigens von Okuma gebaut und ist eine Verwandte der Longbow.
Gehört definitiv zu den Schnäppchen unter den brauchbaren Rollen und ist definitiv besser als z.B. eine wesentlich teurere Spro Hardliner Pro 10XXX LCS.#6


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (25. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hey Sensitivfischer, genau die Rolle meinte ich.
Und dann gib mal bei Google einfach ein:
MITCHELL PREMIUM RUNNER
Da kommt dann meistens die mit dem silbernen Freilaufschalter und
5+1 Kugellager, die auch deutlich mehr wiegt und eine etwas andere
Übersetzung hat, als die beim Gerlinger...
Gibt es, glaub ich, bei A&M im Angebot, heißt dann:
MITCHELL PREMIUM RUNNER V2
Beim Gerlinger im Angebot steht, dass es 2012er Modelle sind.
Dann müssten die mit dem silbernen Schalter wohl die Vorgänger sein?
Sind denn beide Modelle gut, beide von OKUMA,
beide mit Messinggetriebe?
Macht das eine Kugellager mehr oder weniger was aus?
Ist es ein gutes Zeichen, dass die beim Gerlinger weniger wiegt
als die andere (mit dem silbernen Freilaufschalter)?
Oder sind beide bedenkenlos empfehlenswert?
Woher kommt der nicht unerhebliche Gewichtsunterschied?

Sensitivfischer, ich hoffe du weißt (mal wieder) mehr
und klärst mich in sämtlichen Fragen auf ;-)


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (25. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

---------------=============== ? ===============---------------


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Hey Sensitivfischer, genau die Rolle meinte ich.
> Und dann gib mal bei Google einfach ein:
> MITCHELL PREMIUM RUNNER
> Da kommt dann meistens die mit dem silbernen Freilaufschalter und
> ...



Nee du, ich bin auch nicht allwissend, hab bloß öfter zerlegte Rollen in der Hand.
In dem Fall würde ich sagen, kauf die Rolle beim Gerlinger und du solltest auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Das Einzige was mich irritiert ist die Angabe bei Gerlinger, dass es sich um das Modell 2012 handele, denn das Bild dazu zeigt die Rolle, so wie es sie schon 2010 gab.
Über die Premium Runner V2 mit silbernem Freilaufhebel weiß ich nichts zu berichten, kam mir noch nicht unter die Finger.
Bei der V2 steht in Beschreibung aber auch nichts mehr von Messinggetriebe und nicht selten ist die neuere Version einer Rolle schlechter als die alte. Daher würde ich die V2 im Laden lassen und die normale Premium Runner kaufen, die hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (28. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ja, aber welches von beiden ist denn nun das "neue" Modell?
Wenn du sagst (und ich glaube dir das natürlich),
dass das Modell beim Gerlinger schon 2010 zu haben war,
dann frage ich mich schon,
warum da "2012er Modell" angegeben wird.
Wäre interessant zu wissen..

Momentaner Stand:
Würde (aus Unwissenheit über die V2)
wahrscheinlich auch lieber die beim Gerlinger nehmen.
Allerdings würde ich an die V2
für fast die Hälfte des Geldes ran kommen,
also Preisniveau der Okuma Dynadrag.
Kann ich da noch was falsch machen, mit der V2?
So schlecht wird die doch nicht sein, oder??
Immerhin wird die bei einigen Händlern
noch immer für über 40€ angeboten.
Ich zahle so viel für 2 Stück inkl. Versand ;-)
Soll ich es tun?
Ich brauche Rat!
Will ja keinen Schrott kaufen und der Preis ist heiß.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Ja, aber welches von beiden ist denn nun das "neue" Modell?
> Wenn du sagst (und ich glaube dir das natürlich),
> dass das Modell beim Gerlinger schon 2010 zu haben war,
> dann frage ich mich schon,
> ...



Zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Gerlinger hat den Text zu der Rolle, die seit 2010 zu haben ist, samt Bild der 2010er, stehen lassen und für die nun angebotene 2012er, lediglich um den Zusatz, dass es die neue ist, ergänzt.
Produkteigenschaften sind ja auf dem Papier gleich geblieben.

- 2. Möglichkeit:
Vielleicht gibt es die "alte" als "verbesserte" Version weiterhin in einer Neuauflage 2012 und die V2 ist zusätzlich ein weiteres Modell.

Auf die V2 für den halben Preis würde ich verzichten. Für den Preis von der Dynadrag kann sie nichts taugen.
Das wäre übertriebener Geiz, der garantiert bestraft würde, denn es ist nicht möglich eine standfeste, zuverlässige Rolle für den Preis auf dem Markt anzubieten und daran noch zu verdienen.
Alleine die Rohstoffpreise verhindern dies.
Gerade bei Mitchell wäre ich da vorsichtig, die haben es nämlich nicht so mit den Rollen. Die von mir genannte Rolle ist qualitativ gut, aber für die meisten Rollen von Mitchell gilt ähnliches, wie für Stationärrollen von Cormoran.
Getriebeschäden sind unverhältnismäßig häufig anzutreffen!

Deswegen kauf die beim Gerlinger angepriesene oder lass es, sonst erlebst du live:
"Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal!" oder wie die Alten früher sagten:
"Billig muss man sich leisten können."


----------



## NR.9 (29. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Und ich dachte immer das grade Mitchell auf Rollensektor ein guter Hersteller ist - grade weil ja Rollen wie die aus der 300x Serie es zu so viel Ruhm gebracht hat ...
Auch die von mir gefischte Advance MAG Pro und derren Nachfolger die MAG Pro Light hat einen guten Ruf ... 
Habe aber nur Erfahrung mit Spinrollen von Mitchell alle anderen noch nicht gesehen oder gefischt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das grade Mitchell auf Rollensektor ein guter Hersteller ist - grade weil ja Rollen wie die aus der 300x Serie es zu so viel Ruhm gebracht hat ...


Ja, die alten Mitchell "Made in France", das waren noch Röllchen, aber nicht die Neuauflage davon nicht wirklich.




NR.9 schrieb:


> ....Auch die von mir gefischte Advance MAG Pro und derren Nachfolger die MAG Pro Light hat einen guten Ruf ...
> Habe aber nur Erfahrung mit Spinrollen von Mitchell alle anderen noch nicht gesehen oder gefischt.


Mitchell hat meiner Meinung nach nur wenige Rollen im Programm, die man empfehlen kann, aber einige wenige stechen dann schon aus der Masse heraus.
Die Mitchell Super Match ist z.B. eine klasse Rolle für die Matchfischerei.
Die Mag Pros & Co punkten ja vorallem durch ihre Austattung(Magnesiumgehäuse, viele Kugellager usw.) und weniger mit Zuverlässigkeit oder Langlebigkeit.

Mitchell hat schon die ein oder andere Gemeinsamkeit mit Cormoran; von beiden kann und sollte man besser die Ruten kaufen.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (30. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hey Sensitivfischer ;-)
DANKE für die Infos und deine Meinung!
Würdest du abschließend sagen, dass man die Mitchell P. Runner v. Gerlinger
der Okuma Proforce und Interceptor vorziehen sollte oder eher nicht?
Kosten ja alle um die 30 €, also preislich wäre es egal...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*



Andi Eigenenase schrieb:


> Hey Sensitivfischer ;-)
> DANKE für die Infos und deine Meinung!
> Würdest du abschließend sagen, dass man die Mitchell P. Runner v. Gerlinger
> der Okuma Proforce und Interceptor vorziehen sollte oder eher nicht?
> Kosten ja alle um die 30 €, also preislich wäre es egal...



Von den Dreien würde ich die Mitchell Premium Runner kaufen!


----------



## vermesser (31. August 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Ich bin fast immer mit dem Sensitivfischer einer Meinung aber diesmal  nicht so hundertpro. Nachdem ich einige Mitchell Rollen begrabbelt habe,  teile ich seine Meinung, daß die ähnlich Cormoran sind...viel Schein  auf dem Papier, wenig Substanz dahinter. Es kann sein, daß eine bestimmte Mitchell  Premium Runner nicht schlecht ist...KANN! Aber anscheinend weißt Du  nichtmal hundertpro, ob Du das gute alte Modell oder das nicht  einzuschätzende neue Modell bekommst. Die Okuma Proforce ist  nachgewiesenermaßen gut, wie ich hier aus einigen Threads lese. Und mein  Grabbeleindruck bestätigt das. Ich würde die Proforce nehmen!


----------



## Carp-MV (1. September 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Jetzt wurde hier soviel geredet über die Longbow und Sensitivfischer hat die derart gut beschrieben und erklärt das es mir tierisch in den Fingern juckt und ich schon am Bestellknopf klebe. Der Preis ist ja wirklich klasse und nach dem ich selber so gute Erfahrung gemacht habe mit der Proforce und ich eigentlich immer der Meinung war die reicht vollkommen, bin ich schon mehr als am überlegen in die Longbow Klasse zu wechseln. Ich merk schon was viele meinen, auch wenn man ein Freund von billig ist, es scheint unaufhaltbar das man nach gewisser Zeit doch immer wieder was besseres will.

BOAR, soll ick es tun? Eigentlich brauche ich ja noch keine neue Rolle. Ach scheiß drauf ich gebe der Sucht nach und kauf sie mir....^^


----------



## Bodensee89 (1. September 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

ich bezweifle das du dann so schnell wieder was besseres haben willst.

ich hab meine beiden longbow's mittlerweile mit fisch eingeweiht und bin jetzt auch vollkommen davon überzeugt.


----------



## Andi Eigenenase (12. September 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Habe bisher einen wirklich guten Eindruck von der DAM HPN 650 FS,
muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich bisher recht selten damit ans Wasser gekommen bin und ihre härteste Herausforderung lediglich ein 40 cm Karpfen war ;-)
Aber das Teil arbeitet tadellos, Freilauf ist in Ordnung, mal schauen was die Zeit bringt...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der ZEPCO COOL VIPER CS 150 ?


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Hat schon jemand diese Kurbel getestet ? 
Macht ja so einen ganz akzeptablen Eindruck !


----------



## Breamhunter (8. November 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Dann mal anders rum. :m
Ich brauche eine Freilaufrolle zum Feedern im Fluß. Korbgewichte liegen so bei 30-60 gr. 
Da ich nur ca. 10 mal im Jahr Feedern gehe muß es kein High-End-Tackle sein.
(In der Katerogie habe ich schon genügend Spinn-Rollen liegen |uhoh
Sollte aber stabil sein und nicht schon nach einem halben Jahr anfangen zu knirschen und knacken. Weitwurfspule brauch ich  nicht. Und mehr als ein Pfund sollte die Rolle auch nicht wiegen. 
Preis dachte ich so 60-80 Euro`s.
Immer noch keiner Erfahrung mit der Okuma Trio-Baitfeeder ?


----------



## Carp-MV (8. November 2012)

*AW: OKUMA Freilaufrolle, aber welche???*

Sei mir nicht böse aber @Sensitivfischer hat hier mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das die Okuma Proforce, Longbow oder Powerliner empfehlenswert sind und andere aus diesen Hause manchmal auch nicht. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß er das bei den drei genannten Rollen da er diese repariert oder schon mal zerlegt hat, daher kann er diese drei Modelle empfehlen genauso wie ich auch.

Greif daher einfach zu der bewährten und sehr robusten Okuma Longbow BaitFeeder und schon bist du bestens bedient und sparst sogar noch ein paar Taler.......

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Longbow-BaitFeeder-LB-40-51bb_p15468_x2.htm

......oder geh auf Risiko und kauf das von dir verlinkte Modell. ;-)


----------

